# i'm still not done with the cheese press



## scotty (Oct 28, 2008)

but finally all the parts are here


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looks interesting, Scotty. Keep us informed.*


*I see you decorate and make good use of wine boxes. Me too. I have so many some of them are furniture!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## swillologist (Oct 28, 2008)

Scotty I was in a chat room last night talking to a guy and he mentioned something about a BBQ camp out in Arkansas. Some guy by the name of Paul. Small world.


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2008)

swillologist said:


> Scotty I was in a chat room last night talking to a guy and he mentioned something about a BBQ camp out in Arkansas. Some guy by the name of Paul. Small world.




pAUL CALLS HIMSELF ozark.
pAUL LIVES IN mISOURI. tHE GATHERING WAS BASICLY HIS BRAINCHILD DESIGNED TO GET 3 FRIENDS TOGETHER. tHE REST OF US HEARD ABOUT IT and the group was over 20 not including the visit from our own Waldo




Sorry for all the caps but my left hand is a bit in efficient.




It would be a welcome thrill to my BBQ frends if some of the folks from fine vine wines showed up for the 2009 gathering.


The think all of you are as cool as waldo.


Should i lie to them or what???


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> *Looks interesting, Scotty. Keep us informed.*
> 
> 
> *I see you decorate and make good use of wine boxes. Me too. I have so many some of them are furniture!!!*
> ...




Soon as we repair a recepticle in th e kitchen an i get a primer bubble for the grass blower i will assemble the gizmo and post pictures.
The wine boxes were given to me so i could mount the components for the vacum wine de gasser.


HMMM another un finished project.


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't mean to HiJack yer post Scotty just wanted to tell Swilloligst that we did have a nice conversation. And the DeGray weekennd was made better by the folks that could be there.

Ozark Paul


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2008)

oops an oportunity to promote the gathering




*


We have been planning the lake de gray camp out. sept. 2009. Most of last years attendees are coming back.


Join the group and meet ius on paltalk in ozark outdoors chat room--


AFTER YOU HAVE DOWNLOADED PALTALK THE PATH IS. ((FIRST CLICK ON "ALL ROOM TO GRT THE WINDOW))


/SPORTS AND HOBBIES/OUTDOORS/ OZARK OUTDOORS*





It looks like the the last weekend in sept ((26th and 27th)) 2009 is the target date for the degray camp out. Some of us will arrive thursday or friday the 24 or 25th. 
also because we hope it to be an anual event, some of us will stay to at least monday (28th) or even later untill the following friday ((oct 2nd)). The idea is to make it a week long event for those who can stay or for folks who cant get there untill a few days later
The beginning weekend date seems set but others will chime in. Folks should have plenty of time to plan and to save money


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep That would be a good time, good folks BBQ and a nice glass wine how could it get better than that.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 28, 2008)

Ozark Paul said:


> Yep That would be a good time, good folks BBQ and a nice glass wine how could it get better than that.




You said it, Paul. We had a great time with some very congenial folks and good cooks.....not to mention the lovely beverages to accompany it all.


----------



## scotty (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you folks get the impression wewould likethe wine gang to come to arkansas next year???


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2008)

MAybe we could call up a few turkeys and have a big turkey fry too scotty


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 29, 2008)

Yum, smoked turkey. Not a bad idea, Waldo. Unless that is not the kind of turkey you are referring to, Waldo.


----------



## scotty (Oct 29, 2008)

Waldo called up a bunch of turkeys when he dropped into the lake DeGray camp.


I believ they were called sucker turkeys.


That @#$% %$#$$% waldo an his low cost turkey call.


----------

